# how do you break in a pistol barrel?



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I have read a bit about breaking in a rifle barrel, but very little about pistol barrels.

Many seem to advocate that rifles are cleaned after every round for the first 10-12 rounds followed by cleaning after every 5 shots until you have fired at least 30-40 bullets through the rifle...or at least until the copper residue stops being deposited inside the barrel.

What is your opinion on breaking in a rifle barrel...and also, would you perform anything similar to this for a handgun?

Also, a friend just bouhgt a Beretta CX4 Carbine. He'll get it in about 2 weeks...and he was concerned with breaking it in right. Would you consider the Beretta 9mm CX4 to be a rifle, or a LARGE handgun? How would you break that gun in?


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

I break my pistols in the way your friend breaks in his rifles. I find that when I'm done, a shooting session leaves far less residue in the barrel than it did before I broke it in. Others who know more than me say phooy! Just go out and shoot it like you stole it.

I don't know. The break in process makes me feel like the gun has been bonded to me and made special. There are other like it, but this one has had special care and is mine alone.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Just shoot and have fun. Every gun(manufacterer) is different. I figure when it shoots everytime and I hit what I'm aiming at then all is A-Okay.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think that's overkill - but then again, what do I know....

Just shoot it...


----------



## The Lone Haranguer (Jan 26, 2007)

I would just go ahead and shoot it. Pistol bullets don't develop high velocity compared to rifles, and there isn't enough accuracy potential to make this worthwhile.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Out of ALL the handguns I have owned over the years (and that is a high #) - I have just cleaned them 1x before shooting, fired 200 rounds, and then cleaned them again when I got home.

I don't think all that stuff is necessary w/ a handgun.

And, I didn't do that w/ my PS90 either.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Of my new firearms(how few they are as I like the classics) I just simply put several cheap rounds through them until they start feeling like they should. Many times it's not just the barrel and chamber that needs to be broken in. The trigger and action gets smoothed out too.


----------

